# Restore old app from previous itunes Backup



## rickself (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey all - I have my iPhone 8+ that updated an app that is horrible compared to the previous version. I have the previous version on an iTunes backup on my Mac El Capitan 10.11.6 but apparently iTunes cannot restore a single application anymore. I have iTunes 12.7 on Mac and IOS 12.1 on my iPhone.
Any help or hope with retrieving the previous version?
Thanks!


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 18, 2019)

Have you tried deleting the app, then restoring iPhone without backing up first? (Haven't tried it--YMMV)


----------



## rickself (Feb 18, 2019)

SGilbert said:


> Have you tried deleting the app, then restoring iPhone without backing up first? (Haven't tried it--YMMV)


I don’t want to restore everything, just the old app.


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 19, 2019)

However, that may be the only way to restore just THAT app.
Another thought, although again, I haven't tried it, is to use an app like 'unpkg' to extract that one app from your iTunes backup. Worth a try.


----------



## rickself (Feb 19, 2019)

Aha, hadn't heard of unpkg. I am also going to give Imazing a try. Sounds like it may do the trick.
Thanks, SGilbert!


----------



## Bradhawks (Sep 6, 2019)

I suggest you Restore iTunes on another computer or update iTunes to the latest version, I also take all the measures to fixed the issue like USB check, updates, antivirus and Firewall still can't configure it then I found a website, visit https://itunessupport.org/blog/fix-itunes-error-9/ here and solve the issue.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 6, 2019)

Beware that web site is a company that pushes tech support through what appears as an 800 number.


----------



## Ray Omalley (Dec 25, 2019)

rickself said:


> Aha, hadn't heard of unpkg. I am also going to give Imazing a try. Sounds like it may do the trick.
> Thanks, SGilbert!


I am wondering if the Imazing is work for you.


----------

